# Tiger Barb with Nipped Fin



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a question concerning the healing process of nipped fins. I'm not sure who is the culprit, but it happened but a few while ago.

I have a 30 gallon tank with
1 Rainbow Shark (2-3 inches)
5 White Clouds
5 Green Tiger Barbs
6 Glofish Zebra Danios
Lightly planted (artificial)
No ornaments otherwise

The tank has been up for about a week. Fish have been there for about 5. Went to check for ammonia levels yesterday, but it was reported as zero.

Anyway, those are the specs. I for now removed him into this 3 gallon tank with clean water (just dechlorinated it), but I'm not sure what I'm suppose to do. His lower end of the rear tail is completely missing, and he is the runt of the litter. I'm not sure what I should do? Do damaged fins even repair themselves? If so, how long would it take, and how can I ensure it to grow back as quickly as possible? What other things should I set its emergency tank at such as temperature or food?

Thanks for any assistance.


----------

